# few issued with -g -G -s --sctp NCat options

## h4x0r4f33dom

hi

i m new to NCat and having issues with few options -g -G -s --sctp

here a brief summery:

<code>

-g					ncat -g proxy-source-IP -v remote-IP 31337	# from source-IP to remote returns source-IP NOT proxy-source-IP as it is supposed to ex: from 1.0.0.0: ncat -g 1.0.1.0 -v 1.1.0.0 31337 is supposed to return 1.0.1.0 NOT 1.0.0.0

-G 					ncat -G 4 -v remote-IP 31337			# what does G4 EXACTLY mean here ?

-s proxy-source-IP			ncat -s proxy-source-IP -v remote-IP 31337	# from source-IP to remote returns source-IP NOT proxy-source-IP as it is supposed to ex: from 1.0.0.0: ncat -s 1.0.1.0 -v 1.1.0.0 31337 is supposed to return 1.0.1.0 NOT 1.0.0.0

--sctp					ncat -v remote-IP --sctp 31338			# input goes to shell NOT ncat as STDERR replies input (see below)

</code>

--sctp

Ncat: Version 6.00 ( http://nmap.org/ncat )

foo

No command 'foo' found, did you mean:

 Command 'fio' from package 'fio' (main)

 Command 'xoo' from package 'xoo' (main)

 Command 'fop' from package 'fop' (main)

 Command 'fox' from package 'objcryst-fox' (main)

 Command 'zoo' from package 'zoo' (main)

 Command 'goo' from package 'goo' (main)

foo: command not found

anyone has a clue ?

----------

## Ant P.

Post your emerge --info. And proofread your posts, please.

----------

